# New Sundance and Bessacar E400 ranges, now fully shown



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The new Swift Sundance and Bessacar E400 ranges are now fully shown on the Swift website.
They certainly look good and should compete favourably with any import.
http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes/swift/sundance/microsite
Gerry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link Gerry I have posted on the other thread, so far just looked at the 1st MH.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Swift*

Very Nice, like the interiors.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep they look nice.

They seem to have taken a lot of the ideas of the previous years higher end models.


I still think the 630L is one of the best layouts in any M/H


Richard...


----------

